# pastrami rub/recipe



## bigbuck (Nov 7, 2013)

ok so some of the pastrami pics I seen look incredible,well all of em really,i have tried pastrami before from a store bought corned beef brisket with a recipe I found online but I dident much care for it,i  need a recipe from start to finish with brine directions,i guess im looking for pastrami with some zip,the last one I did was really bland,i was reading that you leave brisket in brine for 10 days? some help would be appericated,


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought Dert's Pastrami thread was really good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140471/pastrami-from-scratch-on-the-smokin-it-3


----------

